# 9 mth-potty issues in home



## BoopDBoop (Feb 11, 2010)

Our 9 mth girl is pottying in the house after several weeks of not doing that. what happened? is it the adolescent years (human teen year) that i hear about? She is paper trained in the laundry room with maybe 1-2 accidents in a week but this past week; several a day! help! Shld i just try again & crate train to go outside to potty? thx!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoopDBoop said:


> Our 9 mth girl is pottying in the house after several weeks of not doing that. what happened? is it the adolescent years (human teen year) that i hear about? She is paper trained in the laundry room with maybe 1-2 accidents in a week but this past week; several a day! help! Shld i just try again & crate train to go outside to potty? thx!


If your dog is still having 1-2 accidents per week, she is NOT potty trained!!! You need to confine her to a smaller space, watch her more carefully and make SURE she doesn't have accidents until she is COMPLETELY reliable with that level of confinement, then S-L-O-W-L-Y expand her freedom from there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All my guys relapsed at the same age. It's back to the basics. I found it only lasts a day or 2. It's almost like they know what to do, but are testing you. Treat her as if she is a 8 week old puppy. It won't take long for it to click again. Good luck!! Hang in there.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

BoopDBoop said:


> Our 9 mth girl is pottying in the house after several weeks of not doing that. what happened? is it the adolescent years (human teen year) that i hear about? She is paper trained in the laundry room with maybe 1-2 accidents in a week but this past week; several a day! help! Shld i just try again & crate train to go outside to potty? thx!


 Has she been spayed? You need to be sure she does not have a urinary track infection one of the signs is having to pee a lot in small amounts.


----------



## BoopDBoop (Feb 11, 2010)

yes, she's spayed. hmm...1st time dog owner so maybe she's not potty trained. i just assumed that she was since she has a few accidents a week. maybe i'm confusing her by indoor paper and outdoors potty training. Thx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoopDBoop said:


> yes, she's spayed. hmm...1st time dog owner so maybe she's not potty trained. i just assumed that she was since she has a few accidents a week. maybe i'm confusing her by indoor paper and outdoors potty training. Thx


No, I don't think you're confusing her by giving her indoor and outdoor options for pottying... Many Havs have an indoor option. (it's very convenient for many of us!!!) But it's NOT uncommon for 9 month old Havs still to need close supervision. When you are completely mistake-free for a month with closer confinement, you can start SLOWLY increasing her freedom. Any signs of back-sliding, go back to the level where she is successful.

It's all about building good habits in the beginning. If the "habit" is to have a couple of accidents a week, you can end up with a dog who ALWAYS has a couple of accidents a week. If you want her to be truly reliable, break that habit now, and establish good ones!


----------

